# Calling All Bama Fans...



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

Aight ya'll,

The Proposed Heart of Dixie Herf has failed to take shape as I thoguht it would. So what were are going to do instead is meet up at the Humidor Room on Hwy 280 on September 17th. That is the day of the Alabama vs. South Carolina game in Columbia, SC. We will be enjoying the game on the big screen HDTV, some great smokes, some good pizza and whatever you decide you want to bring with you to drink. We have soft drinks for sale but I was thinking something a little more......alcoholic. ( We don't have a beer/liqour license so you must provide your own) I know at least I will be there. I'm fairly sure that jgrimball and svillekid will be joining me as well. Perhaps some other Bama fans who aren't on CS but hey, we're all like family am I right? So give me a reply here or a PM if you think you'll be able to attend. Roll Tide!


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I will be there with bells on. What time does the game start?


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

You pick the one weekend where I have to be elsewhere.......A weding. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.

Wish I could be there.


----------



## Ninja Vanish (Apr 7, 2005)

PadronMe said:


> You pick the one weekend where I have to be elsewhere.......A weding. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.
> 
> Wish I could be there.


There will be other away games.  Cheer up! Just think about the fun yo ucould be having when you're at that wedding though!

Game starts at 2:30 pm.


----------

